# New from Southern MO shooting a SR71



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## John C (Dec 6, 2010)

Welcome!:welcomesign:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Welcome I live in Lebanon....need to come up and visit Custom Archery Supply out on English road, great course. 
So far I am the only SR71 out there......


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

Eastern or western southern mo? I'm
Out in the southwest corner. Very active shooting area, and lots of folks on the strother train.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

strother11.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## strother11 (Apr 6, 2011)

Was just up there last weekend at a 3d shoot. heading to Nevada this weekend


----------



## strother11 (Apr 6, 2011)

Eastern MO


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to AT...Enjoy!!!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

hi :shade::there mo. boy


----------



## breaknockspeed (Jan 9, 2007)

East? I live in Diamond. Joplin is in southwest corner. Welcome!


----------



## strother11 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ya my bad west side haha.


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome from St. Louis


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT!


----------

